# 91 240sx fastback 5speed for $150



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

Yes a 91 fastback 240sx for 150 thats how much i just payed for one and yes it runs all it needs is a starter called autozone they sayd it was $142 for a starter dayumz 8 more dollars i could have bought my s13 :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got mine for free 

although its in a POS condition. front bumper  all scartched up, dents, dented hood. hey i'll just say they are wrecks from drifting 

then i'll get a silvia front and say i replaced it, tru drifta here :loser:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hows the Condition body wise?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

there's gotta be something wrong with it, you bought it for $150 way cheap even for a 91.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i might have a buyer for you, hes my friend, but were all the way in Southern Cali. if your willing to ship to here i think i might have you a buyer. was it smogged recently? hit me back up, laters.


Deric


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> there's gotta be something wrong with it, you bought it for $150 way cheap even for a 91.


naw i bought it from a friend at work shes a girl and sAyd why do you want that car its ugly i sayd yea ur right it is but i just want it as a work car and i gave her the 150 :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah stole the deal. 

AznVirus, i don't think he is selling it, since it just bought it


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

150, nice. i bought my 240 for a steal 2, got it for 2k...it was a 93 with 98 front and sr swap, the werks...2 bad i sold it...hehe...for 7k...bought me a nicer looking car 2 drift in...a93 rx7..oh yes.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

$150? Hell, if you still have it, give me a couple of pics and I'll probably fly there before the year ends to pick it up. As long as the chassis has never been in an accident (don't care if some body panels are dented, they can be replaced) I'll take it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

12.30se-r92 said:


> Yes a 91 fastback 240sx for 150 thats how much i just payed for one and yes it runs all it needs is a starter called autozone they sayd it was $142 for a starter dayumz 8 more dollars i could have bought my s13 :thumbup:



Nice, I got my 240 for $150 as well. Except mine doesn't run, but is in perfect body condition otherwise with new paint. 

BTW: 
:showpics:


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

Gripen said:


> $150? Hell, if you still have it, give me a couple of pics and I'll probably fly there before the year ends to pick it up. As long as the chassis has never been in an accident (don't care if some body panels are dented, they can be replaced) I'll take it.


sorry not 4sale i could sell it for 5 easy around here


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Sorry, I misinterpreted this thread. When I read it, I thought you were trying to sell it. Oh well. Sorry again.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

i got mine for 600 and all it needs is a new front right fender. well and im still finding cig. packs from the last owner but it doesnt smell horribly of smoke :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sell it to some ricers on ebay.. advertise it as :

"y0 HoMieS, ChEcK ThIs OuT!!!!?/\/\Ad PoT3nt1aL!!!!! EaS1Ly CaPabLe of 100,000hp!!!!!!!!!!! AuThEnTiC JDM DrIfTeR Fr0m JAPAN!! CoMeS w/ ThE AlMigHtY KA24DE eNgIne!!!! GrEaTeR ThaN tHe RB (skyline engine) ThIs CoUlD bE YoUrS for 8,000$$$$ BiD NoW!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

make sure u say no reserve


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Dude, $8k and over 100,000hp. Ill take it now. :loser:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> "y0 HoMieS, ChEcK ThIs OuT!!!!?/\/\Ad PoT3nt1aL!!!!! EaS1Ly CaPabLe of 100,000hp!!!!!!!!!!! AuThEnTiC JDM DrIfTeR Fr0m JAPAN!! CoMeS w/ ThE AlMigHtY KA24DE eNgIne!!!! GrEaTeR ThaN tHe RB (skyline engine) ThIs CoUlD bE YoUrS for 8,000$$$$ BiD NoW!!!!!!!!!"


 :fluffy: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :fluffy:


----------

